# Triangles (pointers) next to folders are dotted



## emt (Sep 30, 2010)

What does it mean when the triangles next to the folders are dotted out in Lightroom 3?
I assume it has something to do with the underlying folder structure or hierarchy, but do not know exactly what. Everything seems to work OK, but I don't know if this is something to worry about for the future, i.e. moving folders or files. Also I don't know how to correct it should I need to.
I did move some folders within Lightroom, as I seemed to have inadvertently created some unnecessary subfolders upon import, so that is what may have caused the problem - if it is one - to begin with.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Sep 30, 2010)

A selected folder that has no subfolders will look like that. Might that be what you're seeing? Or are you seeing this on folders that do have subfolders?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 30, 2010)

Doesn't even have to be selected....all folders (and collections) with no hierarchy will have a dotted triangle.


----------

